

The Phoenix Project ebook is free until midnight Wednesday. - shill
http://www.amazon.com/The-Phoenix-Project-Business-ebook/dp/B00AZRBLHO/

======
shill
OP here. I should have linked to the original tweet so I don't look like a
spammer. I'm just a big fan of this book.

<https://twitter.com/RealGeneKim/status/318793778808893444>

------
kate_mats
its actually a pretty good book - worth checking out.

